# Túi nâng ngực có thể vỡ khi bóp mạnh, phát nổ trên máy bay?



## nusy (7/9/18)

Nhiều người cho rằng ngực nâng rất mỏng manh, dễ vỡ nên không được đụng chạm quá mạnh và thời gian sử dụng ngắn ngủi.

*Túi nâng ngực có thể vỡ khi bóp mạnh, phát nổ trên máy bay?*
Tiến sĩ, bác sĩ phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ Mai Mạnh Tuấn (tốt nghiệp Học viện Quân y), cho biết túi nâng ngực không thể vỡ khi nắn bóp. Lớp vỏ túi độn rất dẻo dai, không vỡ ngay cả khi bạn kéo giãn mạnh, ngoại trừ trường hợp có vật nhọn tác động. Một số trường hợp hiếm gặp túi bị vỡ thường do tỷ lệ lỗi của túi, lỗi từ nhà sản xuất.

Tượng tự với thông tin khi đi máy bay, túi độn phải chịu áp suất lớn có nguy cơ nổ, vỡ là thiếu chính xác. Bạn có thể đi máy bay, leo núi hoặc tham gia những môn thể thao khác nếu ngực đã ổn định và bình thường sau phẫu thuật, áp dụng phương pháp đặt túi dưới cơ, sử dụng size ngực nhẹ để ngực không chịu áp lực nặng nề.

Đặt túi độn với size quá lớn có thể gây chèn ép lồng ngực, khiến bạn dễ bị mệt, hô hấp khó khăn hơn trong điều kiện áp suất cao như ngồi máy bay hoặc leo núi. Vì vậy, túi ngực được chọn phải tương thích với cơ thể và không gây áp lực cho ngực.

Bác sĩ Tuấn cũng cho biết thêm trong trường hợp xấu nhất khi túi độn bị vỡ, gel silicone bên trong túi cũng không gây nguy hiểm đến cơ thể. Chúng không xâm lấn, ăn sâu vào các tổ chức phía trong ngực, bác sĩ có thể lấy silicone ra khỏi ngực. Tuy nhiên, chất gel silicone để trong ngực quá lâu có thể gây bao xơ, u nang.

*Ngực sau khi nâng sử dụng được bao lâu?*
Theo bác sĩ Nguyễn Vũ Phương Ngọc (nguyên giảng viên khoa Phẫu thuật tạo hình thẩm mỹ - Đại học Y khoa Phạm Ngọc Thạch,TP.HCM), giống như các bộ phận khác trên cơ thể, vòng một cũng bị thay đổi do nhiều yếu tố như di truyền, lão hóa, mang thai, cho con bú, tăng, giảm cân và thay đổi của hormone. Những yếu tố này khiến núi đôi của bạn chảy xệ, nhăn nheo, nhỏ đi.

_

_
_Túi ngực là vật liệu nhân tạo, cơ thể luôn có cơ chế "đề phòng" và phản ứng với các vật thể lạ đưa vào. Ảnh: Shine-est_
​Khi phẫu thuật độn túi ngực vẫn không tránh khỏi những quy luật đó. Vì vậy, dù không bị bao xơ, bạn có khả năng cao phải tháo túi ngực vì lý do đã già, ngực to không còn hợp với tuổi tác, vóc dáng, bị chảy xệ, lệch.

Nhiều người "ảo tưởng" nâng ngực sẽ vĩnh viễn như những quảng cáo tràn lan trên mạng. Túi ngực là vật liệu nhân tạo, cơ thể luôn có cơ chế "đề phòng" và phản ứng với các vật thể lạ đưa vào. Cơ thể sẽ sinh ra một lớp bao xơ sinh lý xung quanh túi ngực. Chúng vô hại nhưng nếu bị nhiễm trùng, bệnh tật, miễn dịch kém sẽ chuyển thành bao xơ bệnh lý gây co thắt.

"Bao xơ co thắt không gây nguy hiểm đến tính mạng, nếu xử lý kịp thời, bộ ngực của chị em vẫn được nguyên vẹn. Vậy 10 năm hay bao lâu sẽ phải tháo túi độn ngực? Hiện các nhà khoa học vẫn chưa đưa ra được con số cụ thể". bác sĩ Ngọc nhấn mạnh.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

